# δοκιμή



## Katharina (Sep 16, 2015)

:blush:

Γεια σας. Είπα να βγω από το καβούκι μου και να κάνω μια δοκιμή. Μπαρδόν που ενοχλώ μα μπερδεύτηκα. Με διαβάζει κανείς; Ή μήπως όλοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2015)

Καλωσόρισες έξω από το καβούκι σου, Katharina. Μη διστάζεις και εκδηλώσου ελεύθερα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 16, 2015)

Μάλλον σε διαβάζουν όλοι. Τι λες να δοκιμάσεις; Θες ένα λικεράκι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες. Όλοι σε διαβάζουμε.


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2015)

Γεια σου Καταρίνα! Έχουμε και νηματάκι για το όνομά σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2015)

Και όχι μόνο ένα, έχουμε κι άλλο ένα για την *ετυμολογία του*...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2015)

Κι όχι μόνο δύο, έχουμε κι άλλο ένα για την ορθογραφία της ξενικής εκδοχής του... :)


----------



## Katharina (Sep 17, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό το ζεστό καλωσόρισμα.


----------



## Katharina (Sep 17, 2015)

Επίσης, ψήλωσα κανά δυο πόντους με την αναφορά σας στο όνομά μου. Οποία τιμή!
Αικατερίνη των Μεδίκων


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2015)

Χμ, όχι μόνο. Υπάρχει και η καημένη η Καταρίνα Μπλουμ. 


... όπου μας δίνεται η ευκαιρία να παρατηρήσουμε τις διαφορές: η αριστερή εικόνα απέχει από τη δεξιά καμιά σαρανταριά χρόνια.






.................. 





Έχετε να κάνετε κάποιο σχόλιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Earion said:


> Έχετε να κάνετε κάποιο σχόλιο;


Για ποιο θέμα;


----------



## rogne (Sep 17, 2015)

"Της Κατερίνα*ς*" τότε, "της Κατερίνα" τώρα... Την τωρινή απουσία του "ς" θα έπρεπε να κάνω μπολντ, αλλά δεν έχω βρει ακόμα πώς κάνεις μπολντ σε απόντα γράμματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Ούτε το πρόσεξα... Αλλοτρίωση. Αλλά ίσως φταίει που μόλις άκουσα για την προειδοποίηση για τσουνάμι στις ακτές της Καλιφόρνια...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2015)

Εδώ έχουμε φτάσει να διαβάζουμε «της Μαρία» και «της Άννα». Και να επιμένουν οι νεαροί υποτιτλιστές ότι όχι μόνο είναι σωστό, αλλά και ότι τους το δίδασκε ο (προφανώς Έλληνας) καθηγητής τους στο μεταπτυχιακό που έκαναν στην Αγγλία. Είχα κάνει διάφορες σουρεαλιστικές συζητήσεις γι' αυτό το θέμα μέσα στην τάξη, του τύπου «Αν η Μαρία είναι Ελληνίδα που μένει στη Ν. Υόρκη, μας επιτρέπει ο καθηγητής να πούμε «της Μαρίας»;


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

Earion said:


> Χμ, όχι μόνο. Υπάρχει και η καημένη η Καταρίνα Μπλουμ.
> 
> 
> ... όπου μας δίνεται η ευκαιρία να παρατηρήσουμε τις διαφορές: η αριστερή εικόνα απέχει από τη δεξιά καμιά σαρανταριά χρόνια.
> ...



Ξανά μανά; Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας, ιδίως για την Καταρίνα/Κατερίνα Μπλουμ:



sarant said:


> Παλιά δεν θα είχε αντικείμενο η ερώτηση, ίσως. Όταν έβγαλε ο Χατζιδάκις τον δίσκο, τον είπε "Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας", φυσικά. Τώρα τελευταία, κάποιοι αναφέρονται στον δίσκο και βάζουν τίτλο "Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντα". ...
> 
> Και μου απάντησε πως θα το προτιμούσε "της Άννα", ιδίως μαζί με το επίθετο ("της Άννα Καρένινα, *της Κατερίνα Μπλουμ*").
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Και *τη χαμένη τιμή της Κατερίνας Μπλουμ* και τις αδελφές Τσαγκαράκη και, και, και...
> ...





SBE said:


> ... είδα μερικές καλές ταινίες που δεν θα τις έβλεπα στο σινεμά (*Η χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνα Μπλουμ*, Μεφίστο, Μπραζίλ κλπ, κανονική κινηματογραφική λέσχη)...





Themis said:


> Εγώ έχω μείνει με την απορία: τι "βρήκε" στο σημαδιακό ποστ του (βλ. #530) ο επαξίως ήδη δισχιλίαρχος και συντόμως μυρίαρχος Χαρβάτιος; Νέα συστήματα για την ομαδάρα; Τη νήσο των θησαυρών; *Τη χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνα Μπλουμ*;





SBE said:


> Coastal, ο δόχτορας μάλλον είχε υπόψη του τη *χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνας Μπλουμ*. ...





Earion said:


> Επειδή είδα το τρέιλερ, μου φαίνεται διαφορετικό σε μια σημαντική λεπτομέρεια από την *Χαμένη τιμή της Καταρίνας Μπλουμ*. ...





drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Διαβάζοντας λίγο για την ιστορία καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως ότι είναι κάτι σαν ριμέικ της *Χαμένης τιμής της Καταρίνα Μπλουμ*.





daeman said:


> ...
> Kαι την εξαιρετική ταινία του Σλέντορφ μαζί με τη Μαργαρίτα φον Τρότα
> Die verlorene Ehre der Katharina Blum oder: Wie Gewalt entstehen und wohin sie führen kann / The Lost Honor of Katarina Bloom / *Η χαμένη τιμή της Κατερίνας Μπλουμ*.
> ...



Αν και όχι όλοι με συνέπεια. Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα, τσι-τσι μπλουμ-πλατς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Χεχε. 

Οπότε είναι πιθανό η ερώτηση του Εαρίονα να αναφερόταν στην απόδοση της Καταρίνας Μπλουμ ως Κατ*ε*ρίνα(ς) Μπλουμ....


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

...
Για να μην κάνω μόνο σχόλια σχετικά με την πετριά που έχουμε όλοι εδώ μέσα με τη γραφή αλλά άσχετα με το παρόν νήμα, κι επειδή θυμήθηκα την όμορφη Καταρινέτα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, να πω κι εγώ το καλωσόρισμα στην άρτι κελυφοεξελθούσα που αναρωτιέται αν τη διαβάζουμε (αν γράφεις, θα διαβάζουμε ), μετά μουσικής όπως πρέπει σ' ένα σωστό καλωσόρισμα (και όπως συνηθίζω, είτε καλωσορίζω είτε όχι):



daeman said:


> ...
> (O Catarineta Bella) Tchi Tchi - Tino Rossi



Καλώς μας βρήκες, κόπιασε να τρατάρομε πράμα. :)


----------

